# shooting hives



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Jim Fischer 
Field Bee 
posted November 09, 2006 10:56 PM 

> I can only imagine what a 30-06 would do to a hive.

I've had his happen, and seen photos of other
cases. The entrance and exit holes are about 
the same size, and not much damage is done to
the hive as a whole unless the bullet takes 
out the queen, which would be a rare fluke.

Saw photos once of a case where the hunter was
clearly sighting in a rifle scope on the handhold
of a hive. Several shots, showing the adjustment
made after each.

Yet another good reason to paint one's hives 
a color that blends in with the surroundings.
Posts: 2725 | From: Farmageddon, VA | Registered: Jan 2001 | IP: Logged |


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BULLSEYE BILL 
Field Bee 
posted November 09, 2006 11:32 PM 

>seen photos of other
cases. The entrance and exit holes are about 
the same size, 

That would only happen with a military style full metal jacket bullet. A hunting bullet like a hollow point, ballistic tip, or even a soft point will either expand in size or explode in route through an object making a real mess of things generally making a larger exit hole if it gets that far.

--------------------
Bullseye Bill
Posts: 3357 | From: The Scenic Flint Hills , KS | Registered: Oct 2002 | IP: Logged |


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

ScadsOBees 
Field Bee 
posted November 10, 2006 07:04 AM 

A bullet through plastic foundation leaves a disruption of the comb that is somewhat unsightly. A hole with sharp edges that protrude from the exit side. On all 10 frames.

It doesn't wreck the hive but isn't nice to have on one's comb.

-rick
Posts: 590 | From: Jenison, MI | Registered: Oct 2003 | IP: Logged |


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Would that be considered a communication hole?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Again it would depend on the type of bullet and the density of the hive. Shooting a hive full of Permacomb with a quality hunting bullet would be a lot different than shooting a hive full of foundation with a hard target bullet.

It would be interesting to know the effect of the shock wave on a cluster of bees. Way too many variables in hive equipment and bullets to do it.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

Given the shooting skill of the modern deer hunter, the safest thing might be to paint a target on the hive. That way only someone who knew how to use a gun could hit it and those are usually the more responsable hunters.


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Evening Folks,

As a new Bee-Keeper and a long time Rifleman, all I can say is that should you have the oportunity to identify someone in the midst of such a transgresion, please call the local PD, Game Warden, Sheriff or whichever law enforcement agency is most accesible to you. Remember do not confront, just try to identify.

Slobs, and that is what they are, need to be held accountable for their actions. I'll bet there is a half-dozen laws just pertaining to livestock that are being broken by someone shooting a hive...

By the way, as hives are not kept inside shooting range lanes, whatever is coming out the end of a barrel, be it FMJ, soft-point, or round lead ball, is meant to kill something. It is a given that if one is not certain of what is behind your target you must not fire. A hive offers little resistance to modern projectiles.

FWIW
Thanks, Albert


----------



## R.L. Bee (Mar 8, 2006)

These people you speak of are not deer hunters If they were they would be trying to shoot a deer and not someones bee hives.They are nothing more than common vandals trying to distroy someones property.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I had a hive that I thought some one shot 4 times with a nice grouping it even seemed to have exit holes on the other side. When taken apart there was no holes in the combs. The bees fixed them? the next week there were more only on 1 side with no holes in the comb. I came back later in the evening to catch the person and found a wood pecker at work making new holes. After replacing the box there was no more trouble.

Clint


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Well Clint at least the woodpecker brings the thread a bit more on topic. I'm still trying to figure what the heck shooting bee hives has to do with 'Biological Beekeeping' though.

Edit: Oops! for got this: 

[ November 21, 2006, 06:02 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Well Gee Dick,

I thought it was obvious
the shockwave from the 30-06 slug going threw the hive jiggles all the mites off the girls and they fall threw the SBB.
This method has a somewhat lower efficacy than the "dynamite method" which has been previously discussed but it is also far less disruptive to the hive 
Also, while the "dynamite method" is effective at any time of the year, the "high powered rifle" approach needs to be used when the hive is broodless since is has limited effect on mites in sealed cells (although there are reports it gives them a really bad headache)
Also, the FDA and EPA have to leave us alone because we have a constitutional right to shoot our hives









Dave


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

hmmm? ...so the woodpecker was going after the mites?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>These people you speak of are not deer hunters If they were they would be trying to shoot a deer and not someones bee hives.They are nothing more than common vandals trying to distroy someones property.

Exactly.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The box was old and now found it infestet with termites and ants. Just to see what happens I shot it with a .44 magnum. One shot and the box turned into almost saw dust that is when I saw all the tunneling in the wood. The box was dated 1977
Clint


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm convinced, i'm painting my hives/swarm traps in camoflouge, there already a dark evergreen color, so it would be easy.
From rock throwing kids and rifles taking aim at hives, what better insurance.? or somewhat anyway...


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Sounds like a good opportunity for some entrepreneur to come up with a Kevlar cover for beehives so folks that live in areas that have vandalistic deer hunters. Will be able to protect their investments. Or better yet devise a beehive that shoots back.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I remember a news article a few years back about a drug bust where the druggies had a hive by the front door of the house. The officers were stung during the bust and the bad guys got the extra charge of assaulting a police officer.

Now that's biological (warfare) beekeeping.

BTW, I have a couple of frames of PC with broken ears I plan to shoot during deer season this week. I'll post my findings next week.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>Sounds like a good opportunity for some entrepreneur to come up with a Kevlar cover for beehives

Bad Idea. If the bullet doesn't penetrate, all it's energy is going to be transfered to the hive. It would be like hitting the hive with a big hammer, at best it would break boards, at worst it's going to knock the hive over. I'd rather have the bullet pass through (relatively) harmlessly. Of course I'd rather they not shoot at my hives.

> Or better yet devise a beehive that shoots back.

Good Idea


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can hope they use a FMJ.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

You guys make me laugh! Thanks


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

I had a hive shot with a 44mag. shell casings were 25 foot from the hive. Super was solid Calif. Buckwheat at about 12% moisture. Slug went through side of box, through one frame of honey and stopped in next frame of honey. Bees cleaned it up and sealed broken capps. That frame made a great demo frame for the fall fair display.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd worry more about the hunders shooting the beekeeper than the hives. On that though, one of my beekeeping friends said he just ran into a place that sold hunter orange bee suits. (The same friend found a 22 slug in one of his hives a couple winters ago. Was buried in the bottom board and didn't really cause much damage at all.)

-Tim


----------



## Dwight (May 18, 2005)

Somebody shot one of my hives with a shotgun years ago. There were no exit holes and no noticable damage to the combs.


----------



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

This thread is hilarious. I remember hearing a story about a beekeeper who defended his property with beehives. (civil war??) He set up hives all around the perimeter of his land. When troops advanced on him he would shoot the hives. You can imagine what would happen next.


----------



## Sarge (Jun 26, 2006)

Not many years ago one of the largest animal rights groups in the US published an article on getting property owners to close their lands to hunters.
Among their suggestions was to get permission to hunt themselves, then trash the property. Leave gates open, cut fences, shoot tractors, buildings, and even livestock.
The people you are talking about are not hunters, they are vandals. And if you think most hunters behave this way you have fallen pray to the propaganda of those who seek to stop hunting.
If you are that worried move your hives to another yard.


wayne


----------

